# Samplitude und Addictive drums Problem



## huxi0 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich wollte gerade eine Spur mit Bass- Drum machen und eine mit Snare. Mein Problem ist, ich bekomme die Snare nicht vom Samplitude Lautstärkeregler leiser. Hab das selbe Problem mit EZDrummer. Bei EZRummer geht es nur mit der Bass Drum. Gibt es da eine Lösung****


----------

